# Night On Bald Mountain - Fantasia Soundtrack Album



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

Ah yes, Night on Bald ( bare) Mountain. Actually my most favorite classical piece, although not really crazy about the Philly Orch rendition in this video. A little too tin-ie in my opinion, but that could just be on account of older recording. Great piece of music and just absolutely love the story that goes with it. If you don't know the story. Suggest checking it out. Very Halloweeny !!


----------



## greatpumpking (Aug 18, 2008)

All hallows eve becoming all saints day........i have always loved the fantasia versionof this...especially how it transitions into the somber ave maria. You should watch the whole sequaence if you can.


----------



## Mr.Fenwright (Jun 11, 2008)

The story I read was that witches gather on bald mountain to celebrate Walpurgis Night


----------

